# How will the above user lose his/her virginity?



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 3, 2018)

That is, of course, assuming he/she would ever get laid.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Apr 3, 2018)

Missionary position, nuts within 3 seconds and goes to sleep immediately after.


----------



## Berserker Armor (Apr 3, 2018)

in back of first boyfriends car 
it lasted 4 minutes


----------



## Canned Bread (Apr 3, 2018)

They wont


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Apr 3, 2018)

Wow, they still have it!


----------



## Star Wormwood (Apr 3, 2018)

lol can't even feel anything below the belt


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Apr 3, 2018)

Jonathan Ross.


----------



## Hiragana (Apr 3, 2018)

Skewered by a massive Dragon Dildo.


----------



## Hui (Apr 3, 2018)

Never


----------



## Coconut Gun (Apr 3, 2018)

Turned into a sex slave.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Apr 3, 2018)

showered by coconut cream pies, if you know what i’m talking about


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 3, 2018)

Got laid with Barry Benson.


----------



## drtoboggan (Apr 3, 2018)

By a black.


----------



## Audit (Apr 3, 2018)

Out of desperation, he will call up Tempest and ask him if he's willing to be the dickgirl that breaks him in. Tempest will refuse, and he'll be stuck buying a fursuit and losing his virginity to a man in a neon green, fem-boy fox costume at a furcon.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Nekromantik (Apr 3, 2018)

The robot Fisto.


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hundreds of fleas in the vague shape of Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Tookie (Apr 3, 2018)

In her bath.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 3, 2018)

Slipping on a wet floor and falling ass first on a bottle of pop.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Apr 3, 2018)

Furry convention, scat involved.


----------



## Ravelord (Apr 3, 2018)

He will last 1 minute and then die from a heart stroke.


----------



## SpaceRanger (Apr 3, 2018)

You literally can't, skeletons don't have dicks


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 3, 2018)

Woody gets a little too woody one evening


----------



## Jaimas (Apr 3, 2018)

Lost it years ago to an eldritch horror. They are now happily married and live with their 2 children and a pet shoggoth.


----------



## Ravelord (Apr 3, 2018)

SpaceRanger said:


> You literally can't, skeletons don't have dicks



But we still have bone-rs *badumtss*.

I'll see myself out.


----------



## aqua sama (Apr 3, 2018)

loli with a strap on, took his virginity while he was reading kiwifarms.


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 3, 2018)

By a miracle of God, a la Mary.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Apr 3, 2018)

Muslim rape gang.


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 3, 2018)

furry rape gang


----------



## Ilovecum (Apr 3, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> furry rape gang


Probably by humping pillows?


----------



## Reynard (Apr 3, 2018)

Some methhead in an alley.


----------



## H4nzn0 (Apr 3, 2018)

By fapping to his rifle.


----------



## jewelry investor (Apr 3, 2018)

straight sex


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Apr 3, 2018)

anally raped by muslims.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 3, 2018)

N/A


----------



## H4nzn0 (Apr 3, 2018)

By watching FOX News or fapping to Trump's wife.


----------



## FP 208 (Apr 3, 2018)

off-screen in a filler episode to forge a relationship the show fandom rejects on tumblr and attacks the creator for not embracing their headcanon


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 3, 2018)

Getting raped by a golf ball.


----------



## Benine Bovine (Apr 3, 2018)

“Hello, rawr. Mind coming into my hotel room? :3 first time at a con, eh?”


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Apr 3, 2018)

Mounted by a horse


----------



## Postal Dude (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm not sure, but I assume it'd look something like this.


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 3, 2018)

Fucking a penguin.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 3, 2018)

With a screw attack.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 3, 2018)

Roleplaying with a Fox McCloud cosplayer.


----------



## aqua sama (Apr 3, 2018)

mindfucked by kadabra.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 3, 2018)

With this fine lady


----------



## HY 140 (Apr 3, 2018)

spreads open for an on coming train


----------



## Bogs (Apr 3, 2018)

Going back in time to bang 1595 Claire Danes


----------



## Berserker Armor (Apr 3, 2018)

bent over sidecar, in the ass dry


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Apr 3, 2018)

with *me*


----------



## scared sheep (Apr 3, 2018)

With a guy in a Crash Bandicoot fursuit.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 3, 2018)

With Null.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 3, 2018)

To that autistic Tom & Jerry Willy Wonka crossover movie.


----------



## SpaceRanger (Apr 3, 2018)

With your True and Honest heartsweet


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 4, 2018)

Polish Hot Dog (spicie) said:


> Mounted by a horse



Ass raped by some futa MLP character.


----------



## Xev (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr. Hands cosplay gone wrong


----------



## Reynard (Apr 4, 2018)

An extremely vivid cybering session that you're convinced was actually real sex.


----------



## SadClownMan (Apr 4, 2018)

Probably the big black guy that's keeps eyeballing me. Pls help.


----------



## Fandom Trash (Apr 4, 2018)

With IT, in a sewer


----------



## Reynard (Apr 4, 2018)

To traps.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 4, 2018)

A busty anthro-fox character from their favorite childhood movie or TV show.


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 4, 2018)

They won’t.


----------



## Hiragana (Apr 4, 2018)

In their sleep. Never knowing what happened and believing themselves to be a virgin with rage until the end.


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 4, 2018)

Using the Master Sword as a toy.


----------



## Antipathy (Apr 4, 2018)

Weird gribbly tentacle thing.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 4, 2018)

Getting fisted by a sentient w.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Apr 4, 2018)

went to a furry convention and got fucked in the ass by 40-year-old men in giraffe costumes


----------



## Tetra (Apr 4, 2018)

meet a meme queen/king and memed his virginity away


----------



## Reynard (Apr 4, 2018)

Extreme bootleg yuri manga circles with no girls around, so they gotta help a bro out.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 4, 2018)

Anonymous furry orgy he tries his hardest to forget.

But he never does.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Apr 5, 2018)

To an obese, hairy, 40 year old "ironic" sailor moon cosplayer after one too many drinks at an anime convention.


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 5, 2018)

anally violated by penguins


----------



## Desire Lines (Apr 5, 2018)

They'll go fuck themselves.

*LITERALLY.*


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 6, 2018)

By some weird hobo.


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 6, 2018)

In space. How, I can't tell.


----------



## aqua sama (Apr 6, 2018)

raped and made pregnant by some mutant tentacle monstrosity.


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 6, 2018)

Shoving rhino horns into all three holes.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 10, 2018)

To their waifu.


----------



## polonium (Apr 10, 2018)

Boating accident


----------



## Teri-Teri (Apr 10, 2018)

By another squirrel.


----------



## Dovahshit (Apr 10, 2018)

in a back ally, by a huge man who likes donuts for some reason


----------



## Reynard (Apr 10, 2018)

Mike Pence’s electrocution squad.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 10, 2018)

Seduced by a (male) Maid Marian cosplayer.


----------



## MG 620 (Apr 10, 2018)

Judging by the latest news, to Christine Weston Chandler.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 10, 2018)

To Rob Walker.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 10, 2018)

To Miss Bianca


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Reynard (Apr 11, 2018)

To Ridley.


----------



## 160048 (May 28, 2018)

To a hobos dog


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 28, 2018)

Since they're a thot they were most likely a hoe even in kindergarten


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 28, 2018)

Shotgun Barrel


----------



## firestoopscience (May 29, 2018)

Accidental Caesar's Legion Roleplay.


----------



## Teri-Teri (May 30, 2018)

To Qin Shi Huang


----------



## drtoboggan (May 30, 2018)

To a black.


----------



## 160048 (May 30, 2018)

To a mangum dong using a monster condon


----------



## PantsFreeZone (May 30, 2018)

Violent prison rape.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (May 30, 2018)

to a chimp.

here's the footage


----------



## Nobunaga (May 30, 2018)

With chris chan


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jun 3, 2018)

A big, black raver.


----------



## Monika H. (Jun 3, 2018)

To a cute, Yaoi young man... if that's ever possible...


----------



## Reynard (Jun 3, 2018)

Hitler Senpai


----------



## firestoopscience (Jun 3, 2018)

A Fox with a Vagina for a Nose.


----------



## aqua sama (Jun 3, 2018)

some other arabian looking faggot.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 3, 2018)

To a waterbender


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 3, 2018)

A skylander


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 3, 2018)

To a dragon


----------



## 160048 (Jun 3, 2018)

To a guy in a fursuit


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 3, 2018)

To an octopus


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 3, 2018)

A yordle


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 3, 2018)

By a cunt ready to eat some ass


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 3, 2018)

To Falco


----------



## 160048 (Jun 4, 2018)

Spoiler: As a cuck


----------



## Reynard (Jun 4, 2018)

To my girldick.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 4, 2018)

To Satan


----------



## Gutpuke (Jun 4, 2018)

To a fish... Poor fish.


----------



## firestoopscience (Jun 4, 2018)

A Bishonen interpretation of Dr. Frankenstein.


----------



## Unpleasant (Jun 4, 2018)

He won't


----------



## Dr. Tremolo (Jun 4, 2018)

Raped after going unconscious from inhaling propane


----------



## Reynard (Jun 4, 2018)

To a tremolo guitar pedal.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 4, 2018)

Rape, in which they'd be doing the raping


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 4, 2018)

To a gopnik


----------



## 160048 (Jun 4, 2018)

too a vacuum


----------



## Purin Chan (Jul 25, 2019)

To their pedophilic step-dad


----------



## kadoink (Jul 25, 2019)

PururinSenpai said:


> To their pedophilic step-dad


To MAMMY!


----------



## CN 925 (Jul 25, 2019)

Angrily.


----------



## Okami Green (Jul 25, 2019)

with a bag over their head


----------



## PL 001 (Jul 25, 2019)

Falling ass first into the handle of a toilet plunger.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Jul 25, 2019)

With this fine lady


----------



## The Saltening (Jul 26, 2019)

horrible baseball bat accident


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jul 26, 2019)

In the backroom of a church.


----------



## LOWERCASE LETTERS (Jul 26, 2019)

Accidentially


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 26, 2019)

Fingerpoke of doom


----------



## betterbullocks (Jul 26, 2019)

At an anime convention.


----------



## Ralph from Chicago (Jul 26, 2019)

Spoiler: To a big tiddy moth gf


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jul 26, 2019)

while in jail


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 26, 2019)

Getting bumped into from behind while drinking from a water fountain. If you don't think that counts it can be discussed in the "virginity is a social construct" thread.


----------



## Connoisseur of Autism (Mar 24, 2020)

Hopefully with an adult.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 24, 2020)

With a trap you met at a Naruto cosplay event


----------



## Jmz_33 (Mar 24, 2020)

In a car accident


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 24, 2020)

a cat is fine too


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 24, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> a cat is fine too


Possibly has already lost it


----------



## snailslime (Mar 24, 2020)

They won't


----------



## Pissmaster (Mar 24, 2020)

he'll loose it to an aggressive cougar with a half-black teenage son who lives in a trailer park, while the son's playing NBA 2k20 too loud in the other room and neither he nor the cougar will get off


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Mar 24, 2020)

"Freak accident with a roll-on deoderant" - as told to the medical personnel that really, in these times, have better things to do.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Mar 24, 2020)

To a dragon


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 24, 2020)

Right after a foot massage


----------



## KittyGremlin (Mar 24, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Right after a foot massage


Right before a very long jail sentence


----------



## Recoil (Mar 24, 2020)

TendieMan said:


> Right before a very long jail sentence


In the back seat of an AMC Gremlin, ofc


----------



## kekstern (Mar 24, 2020)

Behind the local 7/11.


----------



## Timber Wolf (Mar 24, 2020)

With a mangled corpse.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 25, 2020)

Anthrocon meet up


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 25, 2020)

On a boat


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 25, 2020)

Tom Cruise on bath salts will surprise buttsexx them, then eat their face


----------



## Fireman Sam (Mar 25, 2020)

Balls deep in a cocaine fueled Filipino hooker With a ps3 controller stuck halfway up his ass....
*With vibrate on!*


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Mar 25, 2020)

Fireman Sam said:


> Balls deep in a cocaine fueled Filipino hooker With a ps3 controller stuck halfway up his ass....
> *With vibrate on!*


Sobbing quietly. In the rectory. With a candlestick.


----------



## Trapitalism (Mar 25, 2020)

At a 2000s furry convention.


----------



## basket case (Mar 25, 2020)

Conjugal visit with Bill Cosby.


----------



## Trapitalism (Mar 25, 2020)

While watching tentacle hentai


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Mar 25, 2020)

Nobody posting on this site will ever lose their virginity.


----------



## Book Thief (Mar 25, 2020)

Raped by an AIDS carrier.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Mar 25, 2020)

nippleonbonerfart said:


> Nobody posting on this site will ever lose their virginity.


Ha! Clearly you don't know my uncle.

I'm gonna say already has. To an anatomically correct anime figurine.


----------



## Dysnomia (Mar 25, 2020)

Giant pinecone anal insertion. No lube. Finally, your fantasy becomes reality.


----------



## Trapitalism (Mar 26, 2020)

With a loli.


----------



## Aria (Mar 26, 2020)

to a trap.


----------



## Chomosexual (Mar 26, 2020)

To that creepy guy in the ice cream truck.


----------



## the clap (Mar 26, 2020)

drunk with a Thai prostitute whose hands are a little too large


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 26, 2020)

Before getting AIDS


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Mar 26, 2020)

Already gave it to nii-chan.


----------



## Foltest (Mar 26, 2020)

He spend 50 dollars for to feel the touch of
A woman.


----------



## Book Thief (Mar 26, 2020)

Sold as a sex slave to a monarch.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Mar 26, 2020)

Cat dick.

I can't go into any further details.


----------



## Book Thief (Mar 26, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Cat dick.
> 
> I can't go into any further details.


Caught in the middle of a Berserk-themed cosplay gangbang.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Mar 27, 2020)

Pop up book.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Mar 29, 2020)

Rape by an ugly bastard


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Mar 30, 2020)

At the doctor's office, with a little help from chloroform.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Mar 30, 2020)

Youtube self hypnosis


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 30, 2020)

You have dinner at the Golden Corral with Amberlynn. After, you help her go to the bathroom and sexily wipe her bottom. You get turned on and undress her the rest of the way as you undress yourself. You use the ice cream on her naked body and eat it off of her. It’s followed by chocolate sauce. You then put chocolate sauce on her crotch and go down on her. Later, it ends with you two having sex on the bathroom floor of Golden Corral while eating fried chicken. Finally, you walk out naked with Amberlynn in front of everyone with the biggest smile on your face because you know it’s the only sexual experience you’ll ever get.


----------



## That Ho Over Here (Mar 30, 2020)

A fountain pen up the urethra


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 30, 2020)

You have a three way with Boogie and Moviebob. One man for each hole. You give Boogie a blowjob while being penetrated by Moviebob. They tell you that you are one of the few good humans, and as a result, you’re made their sex slave until both of them die.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Mar 30, 2020)

The 3rd Hooligan said:


> Youtube self hypnosis


I have no idea what this means in a sexual context.

@JambledUpWords For making me read that I'm gonna say not until after you die, when a coroner with mental issues violates your corpse.


----------

